# Now recruiting - MAC Chat forum moderators



## Janice (Dec 13, 2013)

​ ​  Hi all, we're looking for a couple of you lovely cupcakes who would be willing to volunteer your time to be MAC Chat Moderator (including MAC Chat Premium). As you all may know this is most active and busy section so we're really looking for members who are already very active on the site. Part of the responsibility of the MAC Chat Mod is to create new color collection threads when information about a new collex is posted, adding it to the release date calendar and creating a swatch thread in the swatch forum  

  We would expect you to have and be able to use exceptional judgement & discretion and be willing to enforce forum guidelines. I will also occasionally forward MAC press releases to you which will then need to be added to the "Beauty News" Color Collections section of the site along with any images for the collection. It's a big job, and we understand that. In return you will enjoy upgraded privileges and a leadership role within the site and have the ability to directly influence the growth and development of this forum. We appreciate your interest, please PM Janice and CC Holstrom4 telling us a little bit about yourself and why you think you you would make an excellent MAC Chat Moderator.


----------



## Glamstylz (Aug 13, 2014)

I am very interested in being a Mac moderator. I have an extensive knowledge of Mac and their products. I have a blog of my own that I just started and would love to just put my information here where it can be utilized by those who love Mac as much as I do. I'm hoping to be of service and even if I'm not chosen, I plan to be very interactive in this section.


----------



## anewyou (Oct 19, 2014)

Hi! Are you still looking for moderators? If so, I'm very interested!   :eyelove: I just got my degree in Makeup Artisry and HD Airbrushing.mi do not have a FT out of the home job, except for being a freelance MUA.  I'm always researching and texting new products. It is my passion!  I do have a BA in Business and Accounting, as a back up. LOL. I started my Masters' Degree, but the thought of my completing a thesis scares me. Ha! I would love this opportunity.  Please let me know when you get a chance. I'll answer any questions you may have.   Hope you had a beautiful weekend. Best regards, Amy


----------

